#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-15
<cyberanger> what's really unusual is wrst's absense
 * cyberanger guesses this is one more chance to tease him about my choice of ssh & gun screen over quassel ;-)
<cyberanger> Unit193: ^^
<Unit193> Heh, could be. I've been working on something for a little bit that you would have had done by now :P (Had to switch ideas once too)
<cyberanger> Unit193: idk, I've "worked on stuff" that just gets swept away for the next project, that has something come up, gets set aside for the next project
<cyberanger> then I get 5 (for an example) sitting uncomplete and finally finish 4 of them, & repeat
<Unit193> Eh, I just need to figure out how to do it :/
 * cyberanger wonders what 'it' is
 * cyberanger was more saying that above, as a way to say that no matter how awesome or dull (I admit, some were) my projects are, there was bits I had to ask, set it aside, try & try again, and on occasion, set it aside for a more pressing matter
<Unit193> There is a worse way to do this, but I'm already thinking of doing it :P
 * cyberanger is thinking "it" is a rather vauge word
<Unit193> Yep, but if I say what it is and how I'm going about doing it, you (and people that scroll up) will see how bad it is :P
<Unit193> Now I've seen cyberspace_ , cyberspider , and cyberanger today :P
<cyberanger> lol
<Xpistos> Morning
 * cyberanger yawns
<cyberanger> Morning Xpistos
<cyberanger> wrst: I was wondering, why did your quassel account go off all night, did it have a bug
<cyberanger> Xpistos: how's your morning
<Xpistos> not bad. I went to my son's school for a welcome kindergadener's meeting today
<Xpistos> MMM! Sausage Balls!
<Xpistos> And Free Coffee
<Xpistos> Me good.
<wrst> cyberanger: nope just shut my server down at home while moving still have no internet at the new place but this is on another machine
<cyberanger> Xpistos: ah, good to hear
<cyberanger> wrst: so it wasn't quassels fault
<wrst> nope cyberanger i just shut it down I am going to take the server home tonight and get my network going
<Xpistos> FYI
<Xpistos> wrst I may be going to quassel
<wrst> cool Xpistos
 * cyberanger still thinks it's quassels fault, tempting one to run an xorg server for IRC
<wrst> setting up a core and client ?
<wrst> cyberanger: the server does not run in X its completely cli server based ;)
<cyberanger> Xpistos: it's a good client (or so wrst tells me ;-))
<wrst> actually cyberanger the client is just so-so but the total package is very nice
<cyberanger> bbiab, sorry, short notice gotta run
<wrst> later cyberanger
<cyberanger> (I'm a fan of having IRC be dependant on as little as it can, since it's the main help option it seems (short of a google search for somebody's blog)
<pace_t_zulu> hey guys
<pace_t_zulu> quick question ...
<pace_t_zulu> strongest ssh key ...
<pace_t_zulu> rsa ... dsa ... what are the maximum bits allowed
<wrst> cyberanger: ^^^^
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: good call ... cyberanger prides himself on these details
<wrst> yes pace_t_zulu he should be back momentarily i think
<wrst> and how are you doing pace_t_zulu?
<cyberanger> hey fellas
<Xpistos> stupid internet connection
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: not sure there is a maximum, try 8192, it'll take a looong time though
<wrst> wb cyberanger
<cyberanger> ubuntu now likes ECDSA, RSA is what was favored
<cyberanger> nobody seems to have alot of details on ECDSA
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: ^^
<cyberanger> and 2048 is default, but that's a connection key, ssh dynamically rekeys each session
<cyberanger> every 15 minutes I think is default, I shorten that to 5 minutes
<cyberanger> wrst: thanks
<wrst> cyberanger: good day?
<cyberanger> good enough, boarded the dogs, now stepping out for lunch
<cyberanger> then packing
<cyberanger> bbiab (didn't plan that bit)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: ECDSA ... never seen that acronym
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: it's new, maverick or natty made it the default choice, fallback (in order) to rsa & dsa as needed
<pace_t_zulu> rsa is preferred standard ...
<pace_t_zulu> ECDSA is stronger ... but support isn't guaranteed on older systems
<cyberanger> however ubuntu (and perhaps debian) actually starts with ECDSA unless you tell it rsa
<cyberanger> I go with rsa still, it's proven
<cyberanger> and ssh dynamic rekeying sorta shifts the game with key strength
<cyberanger> protect the login keys and the rekeying makes getting a useful picture of anything hard too
<cyberanger> take the size of an rsa key higher than 8192 if you want, it's the highest I've gone
<cyberanger> 4096 on the netbook
<cyberanger> wrst: just trip preperations kinda a headache
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you see the new oneiric login screen?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I have upgraded but I still have GDM
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: looks way better than GDM
<wrst> what I hear
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: interested in a screenshot?
<wrst> pace_t_zulu:  I'm always interested in a screenshot ;)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: un momentito
<wrst> thank you sir
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://i55.tinypic.com/333z91j.png
<wrst> that is pretty nice
<wrst> cyberanger: I did somethign you wouldn't expect, I actually installed grub 2 intentionally
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: i want to create some keys that are cross platform
<pace_t_zulu> i'm thinking RSA @ 4096 ... if 8192 is possible i'll go with that
<cyberanger> 4096 is for sure, 8192 should be, but that large a size is a resource hog (always a tradeoff)
<cyberanger> wrst: I can believe it
<cyberanger> while I had few (if any) issues of my own, what was the support issue here & in #ubuntu for a month or more
<cyberanger> wrst: any foul ball?
<wrst> cyberanger: it worked great
<wrst> my problem I think was with ubuntu's package not so much grub 2
<cyberanger> Woot Home Run
<cyberanger> Go Pirates
 * cyberanger ducks
<cyberanger> baseball humour aside, that's sweet wrst
<wrst> yeah somewhere in some of ubntu's automagicness I beleive is the issue
<wrst> folllowed the arch directions on grub 2 and it worked absolutely perfectly
<cyberanger> idk if ubuntu's package was even it (so many distros went down the "Nobody Dual Boots two distros" road in grub2, hard to knwo)
<cyberanger> know*
<wrst> cyberanger: I'm quadruple booting distros along with win 7
<cyberanger> glad arch had another good document
<cyberanger> sorry ubuntu didn't
<wrst> cyberanger: that would be a great job for us distros like you and pace_t_zulu have talekd about
 * cyberanger suddenly recalls forgetting something
<cyberanger> gotta add an item to the meeting adgenda ;-)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: feel free to add it ;_
<pace_t_zulu> ;)
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: add it here http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/tennessee.team/156/detail/
<cyberanger> already there & working toward that
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: good man
<cyberanger> yeah, trying to kill a habit
<cyberanger> I just make sure (on the offchance I don't) we have a meeting reminder with that link on the ML (ideally two days before, at the latest)
<cyberanger> whoops, that's what I get for having 30 thoughts running crazy atm
<cyberanger> I just need to make sure that link gets in the ML reminder, or someone else, on the offchance I cannot, two days before the meeting, at the latest
<cyberanger> Well, Gotta head out again, I'll be at the Jack in the Box on charolette pike in nashville, about 4 hours
<cyberanger> yearly family trip
<wrst> cyberanger:  have fun
<cyberanger> I'll be online (Running at hotspot out of a netbook & celluar card ;-))
<cyberanger> thanks wrst, be back when I'm in range of some cell towers (kinda hit & miss till city limits)
<wrst> enjoy the absence of such things cyberanger!
<cyberanger> I sure will, just not tonight ;-)
<cyberanger> (family rented a van, I'm not on the list, so I need something too offset that (last year I drove out there solo, so this is sorta like telling a nascar driver he can't drive anything other than a bycycle)
<cyberanger> so yeah, internet tonight ;-))
<cyberanger> bbiab
<cyberanger> ah the joys of internet at 55 mph
<cyberanger> if I can't drive 55, at least I can surf
<wrst> how are you connected cyberanger?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-16
<cyberanger> Virgin Mobile Broadband2go
<cyberanger> better than boost last june, got a good plan they no longer have, 40 bucks unlimited
<cyberanger> plugged into my asus eeepc, which has a nice atheros card in it, set to be an access point
<cyberanger> wrst: ^
<cyberanger> drove an hour out, doubled back, now leaving mayville again
<cyberanger> a mifi would have been a little easier, but I already owned this, and besides, where's the fun in that ;-)
<cyberanger> the card can take an external antenna, but I didn't get one for it (at least not yet)
<cyberanger> idk if it'd be worht the trouble
<cyberanger> it's gone from the house to the interstate, from there it's solid
<wrst> cool cyberanger
<wrst> I'm still just on my phone
<cyberanger> wrst: my phone is just wifi now
<cyberanger> well, for data & txt messaging
<cyberanger> seems to be cheaper that way
<cyberanger> wrst: KISS method, it's great, but if you notice, I do deviate from it often enough
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: your rsa keys all set?
<cyberanger> wb Unit193
<Unit193> Thanks! Stupid USB support deopped again :(
<pace_t_zulu> hey wrst
<wrst> howdy pace_t_zulu how are you doing?
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: pm
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: well, thanks
<cyberanger> morning everyone
<cyberanger> how's it going
<wrst> morning travlerer
<cyberanger> lol
<pace_t_zulu> so ...
<pace_t_zulu> i accepted a new job and put in my two weeks notice this morning
<pace_t_zulu> yawn
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-17
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: good job? still in nashville?
<Juzzy> any of you guys know any perl + php guys in nashville looking for ft employment?
<vychune> o/
<vychune> i'm homeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Unit193> Where were you? And welcoem back to the Tennessee LoCo!
<vychune> creating web pages and laughing at steve harvey
<vychune> and thank you lol
<cyberanger> Juzzy: perhaps I know some willing to relocate, none off the top of my head already local & looking
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yes
<pace_t_zulu> Juzzy: i was
<pace_t_zulu> morning wrst
<wrst> morning pace_t_zulu
<Xpistos> What up all
<Xpistos> wrst: Capo
<Xpistos> pace_t_zulu:
<pace_t_zulu> morning Xpistos
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: wrst get a formal greeting and i don't ;)
<Xpistos> We're Greek. We don't need to stand on formalities.
 * Xpistos breaks some dishes and dances around his office listening to some bazuki music
 * pace_t_zulu yells "opa" while throwing plates near Xpistos' feet
<pace_t_zulu> perhaps breaking more plates was too much
 * Xpistos gets out the broom
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: glad to hear
<Xpistos> Okay
<Xpistos> Here is a loaded question. How can i take a spreadsheet and turn it into an online editable wishlist. So I can check off a checkbox (like boolean) when I get an item on the list?
<cyberanger> yep, that is loaded
<cyberanger> hammer looks cocked too
<cyberanger> Xpistos: sorry, you'll need a webdev in that
<cyberanger> that was a long time ago for me, I can still do some things, but uh, that's not it
<wrst> Xpistos: or use a google doc :)
<Xpistos> can't
<Xpistos> google docs doesn't let you
<pace_t_zulu> Xpistos: teuxdeux.com
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<wrst> hmm Xpistos thought you could do them in a spreadsheet
<wrst> that's a very low-tech way anyway :)
<Xpistos> Well I have a giant comics wishlist and I want to add a boolean checklist that shows if I have it or not without major hurdles
<cyberanger> finally some of my stocks are making a comeback
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-18
<vychune> hello
<wrst> hello vychune
<vychune> how ya doing man
<wrst> doing good vychune, how about your bad self?
<vychune> good
<vychune> got some great programming done
<vychune> i'm gonna work on chestpaint.com today
<vychune> anybody got skype for linux?
<wrst> yes I do have skype for Linux... hopefully will tell him later
<wrst> cyberanger, pace_t_zulu ping
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: pong
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: something to think upon, do we need a standard greeting when new people join the team? maybe even a webpage on the site  or something along those lines?
<cyberanger> wrst: pong
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: like an orientation?
<pace_t_zulu> new member orientation?
<wrst> yeah maybe pace_t_zulu something along the lines of this is what we do where to talk to others etc kind of thing
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: like at http://www.ubuntu-tennessee.org
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<wrst> yes
<wrst> just a little static page, or do we have something already? :)
<cyberanger> Introduce ourselves & such
<wrst> yeah
<pace_t_zulu> i think a "New Member Orientation" page is a great idea
<cyberanger> I'm Zach and I'm an Alcohol...wrong meeting sorry
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: did you want to go ahead and start that?
<cyberanger> (horrible joke aside, I do like the idea)
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: care to chime in?
<wrst> yeah pace_t_zulu i can do that :)
<wrst> I will get something then get it up for you guys to review and change and what not
<Svpernova09> An about page should do the trick
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: it will we a living document ;)
<pace_t_zulu> s/we/be
<cyberanger> orias: care to chime in?
<cyberanger> hopefully it won't die too
<cyberanger> but yeah, something to show more than what they see now is a nice thought
<orias> an about page is fine
 * cyberanger is glad we keep things simple here, we don't add any pork to our plans or create a bill 10,000 pages long
<cyberanger> perhaps we should run for congress......
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger we would just need a week a year to do everything :)
<wrst> maybe this weekend before I get started as I have no interwebs at home yet
<cyberanger> lol
 * cyberanger hands wrst his setup, hopes he has a cell signal
<wrst> cyberanger: actually my 3G is spotty at home
<cyberanger> and you have ddwrt, yes?
<wrst> I have had it to disappear the last couple of nights and I can see the tower!
<wrst> cyberanger: yes
<wrst> no open networks in range cyberanger :)
<cyberanger> wrst: can you tether?
<wrst> I'm not rooted none of the non-rooted options have worked
<cyberanger> vzw?
<wrst> yes
<cyberanger> yeah, least easy to work with on that, vzw really doesn't want that (which makes me think they're really not built for data like sprint & t-mobile are)
<cyberanger> I was gonna say, you have it made in the shade
<wrst> well the current about page pretty well sums things up
<cyberanger> but if it were so easy a caveman could do it <cut to really bad gieco caveman commercial>
<wrst> cyberanger: all the info seems to me to be there I just need to modify my greeting :)
<cyberanger> wrst: oh, I was referring to vwz & tethering
<wrst> oh yeah :)
<cyberanger> if there is one thing I know, it's how to run networks (in an unorthodox but working manner, however, when the conventional stuff fails, try anything ;-))
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm just going to wait until friday :)
<wrst> its near now
<cyberanger> whoops, I mean especially the unorthodox methods, can cover it all reasonably well
<cyberanger> wrst: eh, that's no fun
<wrst> ha ha yeah but too busy doing other moving stuff
<cyberanger> but not to busy to metion the idea of an about page, and chat to a guy bugging you about not having a internet connected network at home
<cyberanger> sounds like the right amount of busy to me ;-)
<cyberanger> and I take it the move is going well then?
<wrst> yes going well cyberanger just need to get all things digital back to going again
<cyberanger> yeah, nice to have that all in working order
<cyberanger> I just hope the day doesn't come when we all forget how to unplug
<wrst> ha ha cyberanger very true
<cyberanger> welcome back excid3
<cyberanger> long time no see (well, as far as this channel is concerned)
<excid3> yes! :)
<vychune> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-19
<Xpistos> Morning all
<Xpistos> Capo
<Xpistos> Greek
<Xpistos> et all
<Unit193> Howdy Xpistos!
<Xpistos> Well yee-haw Unit193
<wrst> howdy Xpistos
<Xpistos> Capo
<cyberanger> heya Xpistos
<Xpistos> hey
<cyberanger> how goes it
<Xpistos> Hey guys I could use a little help
<cyberanger> Xpistos: welll.... as long as it's a little ;-)
<cyberanger> what can I help you with?
<Xpistos> It was actually an HTML issue, but it is on newschannel5.com website so they are looking into it.
<Xpistos> But thanks
<cyberanger> ah, your welcome
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-20
<vychune> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2011-08-21
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: ping
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: pong
<cyberanger> pacman
<Unit193> waka waka waka
<cyberanger> how's everyone this fine morni..afternoon
<wrst> good cyberanger, hey Unit193
<Unit193> wrst: Howdy
<wrst> cyberanger:  pacmany -Syu
<wrst> uhh
<wrst> pacman -Syu :)
<cyberanger> lol
<wrst> cyberanger: you still travelling?
<cyberanger> travelling back, I-40 mm 80
<cyberanger> Jackson TN
<wrst> ahh yes good ol jackson
<wrst> watch for the tornados!
 * cyberanger looks, sees one, pulls out videocamera, starts filming
<wrst> ha ha probably about that easy
<cyberanger> clear skies here, already drove through rain
<wrst> we could use some rain here
<cyberanger> think alot of arkansas& tennessee could
<wrst> yeah i noticed my grass was crunchy
<wrst> cyberanger: virtualbox now works pretty well with aero i know you aren't interested but just fyi
 * cyberanger has heard of fried seaweed, but baked grass, hrm
 * cyberanger wonders what it would take to compile compiz for windows
<wrst> cyberanger: compiz would be much better :)
<wrst> but windows i suppose is wobbly enough the way it is
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: you mind giving feedback on my new website?
<wrst> no pace_t_zulu not at all :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://johnhaitas.info
<wrst> on my way
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: I like it, a nice about me, and resume cool deal
<wrst> and professional... not a flashing bit of clipart one ;)
 * cyberanger bookmarks that for later
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: wordpress?
<cyberanger> wrst: that's good, wobbly enough as is, that's good
<cyberanger> wrst: cookeville now
<pace_t_zulu> cyberanger: yea
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-13
<netritious> Wake up!
<netritious> Grab a brush and put on a little makeup...
<netritious> sorry, have that song stuck in my head lol.
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<netritious> mornin' xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> morning sir
<netritious> hm, just found out that dd-wrt has a ssh vulnerablity
<wrst> morning morning!
<netritious> morning wrst
<wrst> netritious: all going well?
<netritious> wrst: doing great. yourself?
<wrst> diong well netritious actually have monday rolling pretty well
<netritious> SFW: http://imgur.com/wt030
<netritious> ran metasploit, and nessus is running against it now.
<wrst> ahh cool
<wrst> i was about to ask :)
<netritious> I'm curious how the snort/pulledpork/barnyard2/mysql/apache/passenger/ruby on rails/snorby thingamabob holds up. :)
<wrst> haha way over my head but i wish you well :)
<netritious> it's not rocket science, just software ;)
<netritious> Intrusion Detection System is what I have now, and isn't ideal atm.
<netritious> Intrusion Detection/Prevention System is what I'm after, just not as some prepackaged firewall thing like with pfsense.
<alyawn> netritious, lol at the singing this morning
<wrst> hello gld1982ltd
<wrst> and alyawn how you doing?
<alyawn> doing ok... cowboy coding for a delivery at 5:00 today
<xTEMPLARx> whee
<netritious> alyawn: it's a great song. It typically gets stuck in my head when I tell myself to 'wake up' lol
<netritious> stop having so much fun xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> sorry
<netritious> I heard it can make you go blind.
<xTEMPLARx> its a sickness, netritious
<netritious> lol
<binarymutant> omg I'm starting to really hate the nouveau driver :(
<gld1982ltd> hello to you too wrst
<gld1982ltd> i just got approved for the team. nice to meet you all.
<binarymutant> hello
<gld1982ltd> does anyone here work with bazaar and packaging?
<binarymutant> I've used bzr and have done packaging
<binarymutant> brb though
<gld1982ltd> ok
<xTEMPLARx> gold 1982 LTD?
<xTEMPLARx> you like the car?  or is there another connotation :D
<gld1982ltd> gld1982ltd. gary lee delaney 1982 limited
<xTEMPLARx> okay PHWEW
<gld1982ltd> lol
<xTEMPLARx> coz the 82 LTD's were ugly cars :D
<gld1982ltd> i hate gold
<gld1982ltd> i don't know what a l
<gld1982ltd> LTD is. lol
<xTEMPLARx> Ford LTD Crown Victoria:  http://bit.ly/OeA7Gw
<gld1982ltd> lol....yeah, that's pretty ugly.
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<binarymutant> back on buggy nvidia :/
<gld1982ltd> brb
<binarymutant> weird thing is the nvidia splash screen said "bad driver" in red on it... what's that about?
<xTEMPLARx> probably just Nvidia's little way to tell you to stop hogging the fast lane on the interstate
<binarymutant> well it's ████ing weird >:(
<wrst> gld1982ltd: yes i think i was the one that had the honor of "approving" you :) glad you are here
<xTEMPLARx> binarymutant: what version of the nvidia driver do you have in place?
<gld1982ltd> wrst: thank you.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: wow you are still here :P
<gld1982ltd> xTEMPLARx: i've never seen that before.
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  we can make arrangements to the contrary :D
<gld1982ltd> yeah, i had to go to the store real quick.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: no then you would leave for like two years
<xTEMPLARx> could be
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> till the next ebb or tide of my whim brought me back
<wrst> and i'm still looking at guitar parts
<xTEMPLARx> lumber?
<xTEMPLARx> or do you mean parts someone else has already done all the work on :D
<xTEMPLARx> stay away from http://www.warmoth.com then
<xTEMPLARx> so many beautiful parts there
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: no i'm not going to start with a slab of wood
<wrst> i have lots of challenges before i make it to that point
<xTEMPLARx> slab?  you should start with a sapling
<wrst> nourish the tree so i can cut it down?
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> hmm my dad has beef cattle so that's what he does
<binarymutant> xTEMPLARx: 304.32
<binarymutant> I think it's because I don't have acpi on here, but there's no other errors in my xorg.log
<wrst> binarymutant: more nvidia issues? :\
<binarymutant> wrst: well I left nvidia for nouveau for awhile, just came back
<wrst> ahh
<wrst> that stinks i've just never had issues with nvidia so don't really know what to do there
<binarymutant> same issues as before but now the splash screen is saying "bad driver" in red, which is weird
<wrst> that isn't comforting
<binarymutant> it says bad driver but it works
<xTEMPLARx> hrm... i'm using 295.49 binarymutant
<xTEMPLARx> that is a strange thing
<xTEMPLARx> compositing and all working normally?
<binarymutant> idk about compositing bc I don't use that, but glx works great
<xTEMPLARx> rgr
<binarymutant> it's gotta be bc I don't have acpi
<binarymutant> oh well
<gld1982ltd> I am using 173 on one and current on another. works fine. what kind of computer are you running on, binarymutant?
<binarymutant> dell latitude d630 with the quadro nvs 135m card
<binarymutant> the newer nvidia drivers have been super buggy on it
<xTEMPLARx> super buggy
<xTEMPLARx> the amish speed demon
<xTEMPLARx> NASCART
<binarymutant> lol
<xTEMPLARx> sorry
<binarymutant> I actually got it
<xTEMPLARx> flow of consciousness(?) there
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<xTEMPLARx> wb
<gld1982ltd1> binarymutant: how did you install the nvidia drivers?
<binarymutant> through my package manager
<gld1982ltd1> and what flavor ubuntu?
<binarymutant> the archlinux flavor :P
<gld1982ltd1> lol
<gld1982ltd1> ahhh
<xTEMPLARx> that explains why you have access to 300+ version
<binarymutant> yeah
<xTEMPLARx> latest in ubuntu repos is 295.40
<xTEMPLARx> danged old archlinux
<gld1982ltd1> have you read through this page? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Nvidia
<wrst> gld1982ltd1: you will have to a excuse a few people in here they run things other than ubuntu... i can't imagine why however
<xTEMPLARx> bleeding edge hipster linux is what they shoulda called it
<xTEMPLARx> wrst is one of the guilty
<wrst> what me???
<xTEMPLARx> wrst: CONFESS
<gld1982ltd1> wrst: lol...i also run other things, but i usually look in the distro specific irc rooms for help.
 * wrst hands xTEMPLARx his confession
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: yes but the driver itself contains known bugs when used with my specific card
<gld1982ltd1> lmaorotf
 * xTEMPLARx peruses the confession.  Nicely done... nicely done...
<gld1982ltd1> binarymutant: have you tried an earlier versin of the nvidia drivers?
<wrst> thank you xTEMPLARx
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: no I don't want to downgrade Xorg
<binarymutant> debian sid's nvidia version has the same bugs so I bet ubuntu has them too
<gld1982ltd1> i see. i had the same problem with (l)ubuntu 12.04. i had to wait for the drivers to be updated.
<gld1982ltd1> i run some old hardware.
<binarymutant> I think nvidia dropped or is in the process of dropping my card
<wrst> i have had that with ati card i had a couple years ago... i think ati pretty much dropped about half their cards at that time
<gld1982ltd1> i agree with linus on the subject of nvidia - http://bit.ly/Mea2aj
<binarymutant> oh yeah
<wrst> i hear that but i must say i have better luck with them than anything else, of course other than intel but if i want performance
<gld1982ltd1> so true, so sad
<binarymutant> not being able to switch consoles, or reboot, or shutdown is a very serious bug though. I doubt ati or intel have that problem
<binarymutant> and then there was that blue tint bug earlier this year
<wrst> binarymutant: i think that was more a flash thing wasnt' it?
<binarymutant> idk
<wrst> because the patch to fix that involved flash
<wrst> i remember seeing that somewhere that was their parting gift to the linux world
<binarymutant> no it involved nvidia's vpau option or something
<binarymutant> <- can't remember lol
<wrst> yes but i think the blame was ultimately on flash from all i remember reading/watching over it
<binarymutant> i've got `export vdpau_nvidia_no_overlay=1` still in my shell options
<binarymutant> ^ commented out now, since it's fixed, but it makes me think it was an nvidia problem
<wrst> binarymutant: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1079358
<wrst> here is the key line: Flash issue when using vdpau. A nvidia developer created a hack, I'm trying to find it right now...
<binarymutant> my problem, and linus' problem with nvidia, is that they're developing on old Xorg versions instead of the new ones
<wrst> that really doesn't make a lot of sense does it?
<gld1982ltd1> wish i could help.
<gld1982ltd1> wish i could help.....what about bazaar?
<binarymutant> wrst: the fix was a patch to libvdau
<gld1982ltd1> oops....sorry
<wrst> yep but i think the issue was how flash handled that, anyway everyone blamed it on flash but everyone hates flash yet we use it :)
<binarymutant> yeah I wish youtube didn't use flash
<binarymutant> still waiting for html5 on everything :/
<wrst> binarymutant: you can use html5 for a lot of it
<wrst> ahh yeah key word "everything" :)
<binarymutant> :D
<gld1982ltd1> i'm trying my hand at bazaar and packaging. i have gotten permission from an upstream developer to package his program. i have registered the team and project on launchpad. the developer has joined the team. he has no time to help with packaging. i don't know exactly what i am doing. anyone want to help?
<wrst> gld1982ltd1: well... i know nothing of packaging i have used bzr but very lightly
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: maybe netritious might, since he's been doing some debian pkging
<wrst> gld1982ltd1: are you wanting to get this in the repos?
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: what's the software?
<gld1982ltd1> i have gotten as far as the bzr dh-make command. i can't figure out how to get the correct files t be in the deb file. also, i can't seem to find how to define where each file goes during the install.
<binarymutant> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<gld1982ltd1> https://launchpad.net/lxmed i am using testing branch to package. trunk is automatically imported from sourceforge svn regularly.
<binarymutant> debian/rules is the makefile that will allow to define where each file goes
<gld1982ltd1> the thing is....this is a small java app. there is no compilation or anything.
<binarymutant> it doesn't matter if it's compiled or not
<gld1982ltd1> for those who didn't follow the link...lxmed is a menu editor for lxde.
<binarymutant> debian/rules
<wrst> ahh that's cool, Unit193 ^^^^
<Unit193> Yep, thought it had some compatibility issues, and it is java after all. ;)
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: read the new maintainers guide and debian policy and you'll be packaging everything :D
<Unit193> Though I did hear it worked anyway.
<netritious> gld1982ltd1: What binarymutant said.
<netritious> If you are just dyning to dive-in head first, at least read the Debian New Maintainer's Guide.
<binarymutant> "it is java after all" lol :P
<netritious> There are so many edge cases when working with packages that you really should read the docs.
<netritious> *dying
<netritious> I tried google first, and got only so far, then read the Debian New Maintainer's Guide.
<netritious> but like binarymutant said, if you want to package something, and make a .deb, you have to have the debian/* files.
<gld1982ltd1> can anyone look at the testing branch and see if i am on the right track?
<gld1982ltd1> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gld1982ltd/lxmed/testing/files/head:/trunk/installation/debian/lxmed/
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: is this going to be put into ubuntu's repos?
<binarymutant> dh is so hard to read now :(
<netritious> looks like you're on the right track gld1982ltd1.
<gld1982ltd1> i hope one day it will be in the repos. that is why i am following the ubuntu packaging guide.
<gld1982ltd1> i am going to try to get it into debian first.
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: rm the examples
<gld1982ltd1> there is also an arch folder in the installation folder.
<gld1982ltd1> even the postinst and prerm
<gld1982ltd1> all the ex files?
<binarymutant> yes
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: have you run lintin on it?
<gld1982ltd1> not yet. i created the tar.gz and did bzr dh-make on it. that produced all those files in the debian folder.
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> dh-make isn't policy, it's just to help get started
<gld1982ltd1> i don't know what to do to make the usr folder included in the install deb. every time i do the next step the usr folder is left out and i get an empty deb error.
<binarymutant> you really need to read http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/
<netritious> +1
<binarymutant> and then if you want it to get put into ubuntu or debian read http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/
<gld1982ltd1> got it bookmarked. looks like i have another week or so of reading before i can finish this package. it's a shame. i'd like to get it done so i can upload it to the ppa. i'd like to share it with the community.
<binarymutant> once you figure out, it'll be easy trust me
<binarymutant> if I can do it anyone can
<netritious> And get's easier and easier.
<binarymutant> +1
<gld1982ltd1> sweet. i would like to package a lot of software for debian.
<netritious> Wish I had more time to lend a hand gld1982ltd1 :/ If I weren't "crunching" atm, I would.
<netritious> wb chris4585
<gld1982ltd1> i hear ya netritious
<gld1982ltd1> oh...i need a mentor....lol
<xTEMPLARx> the fresh maker!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: if you put a mentor in a jug of diet coke it spews ?
<xTEMPLARx> that's what I've heard :D
<wrst> awesome
 * wrst looks for some mentors and diet coke
 * xTEMPLARx grabs a chair and some popcorn.
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i'm thinking netritious wouldn't like me pushing him in a jug of diet coke?
<wrst> wb ChanServ
<wrst> arr
<wrst> wb chris4585
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<xTEMPLARx> I'd say you're right
<xTEMPLARx> nobody likes getting pushed into a vat of anything, I'd say.
<chris4585> thanks
<binarymutant> weeelll I could think of a vat full of something I'd want to be pushed into.. :P
<gld1982ltd1> mmmmmmm
<binarymutant> but it's highly OT
<vychune> Svpernova09: ping
<vychune> hey any body in web design know why some imagesrefuse to show in ie?
<vychune> rather why ie refuses to show them?
<Svpernova09> example?
<chris4585> well that is easy, probably because IE is stupid
<gld1982ltd1> +1
<gld1982ltd1> i don't even worry about ie when i develop.
<vychune> lol
<chris4585> the thought that normal people even consider using IE baffles my mind
<vychune> i have a logo at omarblog.x10.mx/nhlaw that won't show in ie
<gld1982ltd1> ie users get what they deserve......what microsoft gives them.....nothing.......only my opinion.
<vychune> even if i just open the image by itself
<vychune> gld1982ltd1: ouch dude
<vychune> they dont know theyre getting nothing
<gld1982ltd1> sorry....didn't mean to sound honest.
<vychune> blunt and honest
<gld1982ltd1> they don't know what they are missing is what it is.
<vychune> bit of a difference lol
<vychune> gld1982ltd1: right
<vychune> i tell people all the time too
<gld1982ltd1> i try to inform all my friends...i have installed linux and firefox on so many of my friends' computers.
<vychune> chris4585: +1
<vychune> i used to promote Chrome :/
<gld1982ltd1> a lot of them are like "WOW! This is the internet without ads?!" and i'm like "That's not all"....lol
<vychune> Svpernova09: any idea what i can do?
<vychune> gld1982ltd1: i promote Opera, everytime they sing before and after they get it LOL
<vychune> "and i can use it on my pone and keep my stuff?!?!?!?!?!?!?"
<vychune> (yes, pone) lol
<gld1982ltd1> i haven't really tried opera much.
<vychune> i have it everywhere
<vychune> i really need to find out why ie is acting a nut with this logo
<gld1982ltd1> i have been using chromium lately and i am actually loving it.
<xTEMPLARx> vychune:  is this on a live link?
<Svpernova09> vychune: don't use bmp's on the web.
<Svpernova09> Ever
<Svpernova09> 1998 called. Wants them back.
<xTEMPLARx> bmps are evil
<gld1982ltd1> lol.... i love png
<vychune> oops lol thats from trying EVERYTHING to get it to work lol
<vychune> it ws png first
<Svpernova09> vychune: don't set dimensions unless you need to. it's better to correctly size your graphics.
<vychune> s/ws/was
<gld1982ltd1> can i get a link?
<vychune> Svpernova09:i always set the dimension to the size of the image
<Svpernova09> Why? Just size your images.
<vychune> http://omarblog.x10.mx/nhlaw
<Svpernova09> Also, clean up your urls.
<vychune> ? clean up?
<xTEMPLARx> What's broken here
<Svpernova09> Don't do this: "index.php?page=home"
<vychune> xTEMPLARx: logo at top left doesnt in ie
<xTEMPLARx> ah okay.
<Svpernova09> domain.com/home should be index.php?page=home. domain.com/profile should be index.php?page=profile
<vychune> how do i do that ?
<Svpernova09> Google URL Rewriting.
<Svpernova09> RewriteRule ^/home$ /index.php?page=home [R,L]
<Svpernova09> RewriteRule ^/profile$ /index.php?page=profile [R,L]
<Svpernova09> etc, etc
<Svpernova09> This is stuff you should know as a web dev.
<binarymutant> I don't get the TLD choice :/
<xTEMPLARx> in my experience, most "web devs" attain their title by installing Adobe Dreamweaver or equivalent.
<xTEMPLARx> don't be like them.
<binarymutant> oh freehosting nvm
<Svpernova09> There's nothing wrong with Dreamweaver if the user actually knows what they're doing.
<vychune> binarymutant: testing space
<Svpernova09> I use DW quite a bit because it has great site management features.
<binarymutant> vychune: gotcha
<xTEMPLARx> my point is, the vast majority get by with letting dreamweaver (or equivalent) do all the heavy lifting for them, and the code/scripting ends up attrocious as a result, AND, they don't know how to implement custom code
<vychune> i dont really know dreamweaver well
<binarymutant> vychune: do you know if x10.mx allows redirects?
<Svpernova09> vychune: also add robots.txt and do a no follow so your test space doesn't get indexed and hurt the customer's rankings.
<vychune> i use komodo edit
<xTEMPLARx> I dealt with way too many "web developers" who wouldn't even LOOK at the actual code
<Svpernova09> xTEMPLARx: hehe
<vychune> Svpernova09: i just put the robots.txt up
<vychune> last week
<binarymutant> xTEMPLARx: relax it's just markup :P
 * xTEMPLARx is relaxed.
<vychune> binarymutant: yeah
<binarymutant> :P   <--
<xTEMPLARx> just amazed and bewildered that people can make a living doing something they know absolutely nothing about
<vychune> they do
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<vychune> sounds like my job from last year lol
<vychune> Joomla and DW only
<xTEMPLARx> XD
<xTEMPLARx> still, sites based on a CMS will need code customizations usually
<binarymutant> it's funny when people get puffy about <br> and <br />
<vychune> binarymutant: i used to myself lol
<xTEMPLARx> I did support for IPIX.com back in the company's hey-day, and the number of people who would complain on the phone because they had to copy/paste a block of code that we GAVE them to use was astounding
<vychune> lol
<gld1982ltd1> ok...quick question about packaging, binarymutant. in the install file, can i list whole directories to be installed or do i have to list each file seperately?
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: idk, checking
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: I'm not sure if you can use wildcards sorry
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: but you might be able to
<vychune> GOT IT
<gld1982ltd1> i will just list each file seperately to be safe.
<gld1982ltd1> what was the fix, vychune?
<vychune> copy and paste the image into a new file then change to profile of the image
<vychune> ie no like cmyk
<xTEMPLARx> vychune:  it doesn't look like the text is formatting properly in IE either
<xTEMPLARx> on my screen, the text is riding over top of the statue on the right hand side
<vychune> screenshot?
<xTEMPLARx> http://i.imgur.com/DWTxb.png
<binarymutant> vychune: have you seen http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/ ?
<vychune> no
<binarymutant> twitter needs to start paying me, I'm always repping bootstrap2
<vychune> lol
<vychune> that image shouldnt be that big\
<binarymutant> there's also something similar to bootstrap I'm following on github...
<gld1982ltd1> binarymutant: do you have a sec to check the install file here to see if it looks right? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~gld1982ltd/lxmed/testing/files/head:/trunk/installation/debian/lxmed/debian/
<vychune> ooooooooooooooohhhhhhh Svpernova09 was that statue what you meant?
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: honestly only line 3 should be in there to me, but I haven't looked at debian packaging in years
<gld1982ltd1> the rest of the files make up the package. there is no compiling...or making...
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: line 4 and 5 are handled by dh_docs or whatever it's called
<gld1982ltd1> so how would i include the rest of the files?
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: I don't want to give you 3-4 year old advice, but back in the day you would be running install.sh and uninstall.sh in debian/rules
<gld1982ltd1> would they automatically be added to the deb when i run the bzr builddeb -- -us -uc command
<gld1982ltd1> but there is no install.sh
<gld1982ltd1> only in the original source...not the "debian" version.
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: and to be honest debian/ubuntu will prolly make you bug upstream about install.sh/uninstall.sh
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: yeah in the original source there is install.sh in the top directory and uninstall is in content/
<gld1982ltd1> there is an install.sh in the original source.....but it installs to /opt. the debian files go to /usr/*
<gld1982ltd1> maybe i am missing something here...?
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: what your saying is why they need to start using a standard way of installing the app, which is what a debian dd or ubuntu motu will say too
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: for now you can stick with using debian/install though, since your just putting it onto a ppa
<gld1982ltd1> ok....and i can make the proper changes later before i submit it to debian?
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: but the requirements to get into the official repos are much more strict
<binarymutant> yeah
<gld1982ltd1> cool
<binarymutant> and it's harder to get something into debian than ubuntu, but that might have changed over the years
<gld1982ltd1> i wouldn't mind it just being in ubuntu.
<binarymutant> it doesn't feel right putting everything in debian/install :/
<vychune> Svpernova09: thanks you were right
<gld1982ltd1> :-( i didn't think so either.....
<vychune> the witdh auto was a problem too
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: don't use dh :D
<gld1982ltd1> ???
<binarymutant> you don't have to use debhelper
<xTEMPLARx> vychune:  i see the logo now, but still have text over the statue graphic
<vychune> oro?
<vychune> that img was resized
<xTEMPLARx> lemme shift-refresh
<vychune> ctrl +r
<vychune> yeah that lol
<xTEMPLARx> much betta
<gld1982ltd1> binarymutant: what should i use?
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: you should use dh, you can also create a Makefile for them or patch install.sh or something
<gld1982ltd1> oh...ok. i will investigate.
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: #debian-maintainers on OFTC and #ubuntu-motu on Freenode are great places that will give you the right answers
<binarymutant> as opposed to me who will give you very dated answers :P
<gld1982ltd1> awesome. thanks.
<binarymutant> gld1982ltd1: run it through lintin when your done and when lintin no longer spits out errors run it through pbuilder
<xTEMPLARx> opinions on KVM, assuming Oracle breaks Virtualbox in the near future whilst trying to milk money out of it?
<gld1982ltd1> not to sure how to do that, but when i get there i will try it.
<binarymutant> xTEMPLARx: never used it before
<xTEMPLARx> welp time to heads out.  evening, all.
<gld1982ltd1> evenig
<gld1982ltd1> *evening*
<binarymutant> laters
<vychune> wanted to come back and thank you guys
<vychune> somebody closed my page lol
<vychune> gtg now cya o/
<Juzzy> http://www.extremetech.com/computing/123929-just-how-big-are-porn-sites/2
<gld1982ltd1> nice to be here today. i got to go now. thanks and good night.
<vychune> o/
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-14
<annoyance> well that worked :)
<xTEMPLARx> oh give me a home
<xTEMPLARx> where the buffalo roam
<xTEMPLARx> and the deer and the antelope play-eeeeee
<wrst> and the deer and the ant...
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you stole my thunder
<xTEMPLARx> sorry :(
<wrst> but you know... you cant rollerskate in a buffalo herd
<xTEMPLARx> never heard that
<wrst> what??
<xTEMPLARx> but I'd imagine it to be a not-very-safe thing to do
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: familiar with roger miller?
<wrst> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYFFAMWhHVo
<xTEMPLARx> familiar, but not buddy-buddy with
<wrst> hmm i suppose there are lots of roger millers :) but i mean the one in that youtube link
<xTEMPLARx> yup, i've always loved music from the eras gone by, so I've heard plenty of his music.  :D
<xTEMPLARx> just didn't know that one
<wrst> what??? you didn't know that? its a classic :)
<wrst> i mean its no "Dang Me" but still :)
<xTEMPLARx> maybe at the stout house
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> well we are a curious crew of misfits
<xTEMPLARx> nothin' wrong with that
<wrst> i hope not!
<xTEMPLARx> i dislike phone calls like this one
<wrst> oh no...
<xTEMPLARx> oddball problems that shouldn't exist
<xTEMPLARx> no sure-fire way to solve
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: that describes me!
<xTEMPLARx> customer who gives you conflicting descriptions of what's going on
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<wrst> ha ha
<xTEMPLARx> way
<xTEMPLARx> way
<xTEMPLARx> too
<xTEMPLARx> quiet in here
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: did you run everyone off?
<xTEMPLARx> I must have... :(
<xTEMPLARx> nobody appreciates my off-topic banter.  :(
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: it causes me to want to spend more money than i have!
<xTEMPLARx> you and me both, sir... you and me both.
<wrst> my wife is a teacher, she spends all the money she makes back on her class... doesnt' seem to make sense to me?
<xTEMPLARx> :P
<xTEMPLARx> if she's doing what she loves
<wrst> wb xTEMPLARx
<xTEMPLARx> ty ty
<wrst> i was expecting you to be gone for a year or three
<xTEMPLARx> not yet
<xTEMPLARx> my bus isn't here yet
<wrst> what bus?
<xTEMPLARx> very cool:  http://www.doublerobotics.com/
<xTEMPLARx> the bus that's gonna take me away for a year or three
<wrst> that's a slow bus
<binarymutant> wish there was an easy way to change passwords on sites, but I guess that would be a security risk
<wrst> well binarymutant you can always call amazon...or you could anyway :)
<binarymutant> need an easier way than that
<binarymutant> an automatic way
<wrst> if its easy or automatic its probably not as secure?
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> I can see that but still :/
<binarymutant> updating passwords is a pain
<xTEMPLARx> meh... just convert everything to login using facebook authentication and you're golden
<xTEMPLARx> :D
<binarymutant> that's true I could prolly cut down using openid
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: the thought of that frightens me :)
<xTEMPLARx> no way man... that's how I log into my linux b0x
<xTEMPLARx> sucks when the internet's down
<xTEMPLARx> can't log in
<wrst> ha ha ha
<chris4585> o.O
<chris4585> hey everyone
<wrst> hello chris4585
<wrst> and wb binarymutant ;)
<chris4585> hey wrst
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-15
<wrst> chris4585: how you doing?
<chris4585> alright, eating sliced apples
<chris4585> you?
<wrst> running around like a nut with my daughter :)
<Unit193> So much fun, I'm sure.
<wrst> yep she's wearing me out
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> yeah man nothing but energy
<wrst> binarymutant: more changes coming to arch
<xTEMPLARx> more arbitrary changes I'm sure... changes that'll make you rue the day you spent installing it!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: yeah they are going to systemd I think I may go Ubuntu for my main machine again until they calm down for a while
<wrst> probably go with a minimal ubuntu install and go with gnome shell
<xTEMPLARx> sounds like a plan
<xTEMPLARx> I honestly really like gnome shell
<xTEMPLARx> I'm sure I"m not using it to its fullest
<xTEMPLARx> but it looks nice while staying out of my way 99.9999% of the time
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i agree and there's an extension to do about anything else you need
<xTEMPLARx> probably so
<xTEMPLARx> and I've yet to run into anything I could do with regular guh-nome that I can't do here...
<xTEMPLARx> I couldn't use KDE here at work because I very quickly ran into things it wasn't capable of doing... things that interfered with my work flow.
<wrst> yeah kde is great looking but i mean really can't they at least get a file manager correct?
<wrst> raelly?
<wrst> dolphin is awful
<wrst> *really?
<wrst> arch looks to be moving away eventually from rc.conf being teh central config place with all of that its probably not worth the effort for me :)
<wrst> greetings Genphlux
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: ever done the net install of ubuntu?
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  no sir
<wrst> cyberanger: has told me about it but looks like a good way togo especially since i'm not on the unity wagon
<wrst> i'm doing a test on my laptop now
<xTEMPLARx> and I agree on KDE's file management.  Its lack of good integration with samba shares on the network is the main reason I couldn't use it
<wrst> in a VM i mean
<xTEMPLARx> nice
<xTEMPLARx> how big is the iso download
<wrst> yeah i don't know how much junk it brings in with it
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: 31.5MB
<xTEMPLARx> wrst: not bad at all
<xTEMPLARx> so then, if your connection isn't garbage, that may be worth it.  Especially if it allows you to install what you wanna install and not download a DVD's worth of data just to install 10% of it
<wrst> nope.. hmm i install gnome-core and i get unity, not exactly what i was going for
<xTEMPLARx> boooooo
<wrst> yeah
<xTEMPLARx> maybe you shoulda started with ubuntuserver :D
<wrst> maybe i should have xTEMPLARx :)
<wrst> i mean it doesn't take much space and i was going to use lightdm for my log in
<wrst> and this is expiremental the focus being on the "mental" part of expiremental
<xTEMPLARx> indeed :D
<wrst> been so long since i have used apt-get doing a large install i forgot how slow it is compared to pacman
<wrst> but of course when it gets done i don't have to tweak config files from now until sunday
<xTEMPLARx> I've not really run into it being slow, per se.  perhaps it is because its having to deal with a bit more traffic than arch's repositories does.  :D
<xTEMPLARx> i subscribed to Spotify today
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: not slow on the download, but slow on the installing
<wrst> unpackaging, installing, setting up blah blah
<wrst> arch just sorta throws it out there and says here you go, good luck!
<xTEMPLARx> lol
<wrst> but most of the time it does work believe it or not
<xTEMPLARx> oh I believe it
<wrst> but when it doesn't work... ohhhh it doesn't work :)
<wrst> and xTEMPLARx changing distros is cheaper than purchasing guitar parts and i need something to do
<xTEMPLARx> occupy that imagination so your checkbook stays intact.  Good plan... good plan...
<wrst> i'm trying xTEMPLARx but its difficult
<xTEMPLARx> I hear ya
<xTEMPLARx> and I have yet another battle
<xTEMPLARx> buy parts that I need to get the truck up and running
<xTEMPLARx> or parts to build guitars with
<xTEMPLARx> there are two things that I'm greatly lacking:
<xTEMPLARx> time
<xTEMPLARx> money
<xTEMPLARx> http://i.imgur.com/5nEXm.jpg
<wrst> nice wig :)
<wrst> and if you get more money you have less time and more time = less money
<xTEMPLARx> that time is money guy was a dirty, rotten PHONEY then...
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> well after running through this i think it would just be easier to install ubuntu and get rid of what i don't want rather than add what i want
<wrst> i use ubuntu one and want the software center
<binarymutant> getting rid of pkgs is harder than adding them, I think
<wrst> binarymutant: good point
<binarymutant> oh, timestamps
<wrst> binarymutant: its irc, time is irrelevant
<binarymutant> :D
<xTEMPLARx> if time is irrelevant, why does my quassel client have a time stamp down the left column of the room
<xTEMPLARx> i'm gonna write them a letter and complain
<xTEMPLARx> they might as well have forced me to look at "pictures of the day" from a random google web search over there
<binarymutant> I bet it's an option, rather than a must-have
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i apologize :)
<xTEMPLARx> wrst lol
<binarymutant> arch is moving away from rc.conf, because of systemd
<wrst> yeah binarymutant
<xTEMPLARx> wrst was talking about that earlier.  gotta love it
<xTEMPLARx> i'm gonna delete my arch install right now out of protest
<binarymutant> you'll be back
 * xTEMPLARx has disconnected:  unexpected end of pipe error.
<binarymutant> wrst: but I hear someone is working on getting systemd to use rc.conf too
<wrst> yeah binarymutant sounds like a good time exit until they get that going :)
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: you need to cut your pipe longer next time!
<binarymutant> <- staying
<binarymutant> I might switch to it now
<wrst> binarymutant: i'm not going to abandon it i'm leaving it on my desktop just to have fun blowing it up :) but i need my laptop to work so the next few months I think i will go ubuntu on it again
<wrst> its all linux so its all the same at the heart of things, ubuntu just makes it harder to find the heart
<binarymutant> thats a good idea, less breakage
<binarymutant> Ubuntu uses upstart which is similar to systemd though..
<wrst> binarymutant: yeah i don't really care about that as long as it works, i think the whole world should have an rc.conf file however
<wrst> i had issues with upstart when ubuntu switched to it on my server
<xTEMPLARx> UPSTART IS THE DEVIL
<wrst> but the devil is so darn attractive xTEMPLARx
<binarymutant> I guess rc.conf is easier than rc.d/ or whatever
<xTEMPLARx> i heard that UPSTART wears Prada
<xTEMPLARx> this link work for you guys?   http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/
<xTEMPLARx> its timing out for me
<binarymutant> freedesktop has been down for like weeks for me
<xTEMPLARx> k
<xTEMPLARx> ty
<binarymutant> idk why though, thought they'd be up by now
<wrst> i get nothing
<wrst> i really would prefer for freeburrito.org to work
<xTEMPLARx> indeed!
<binarymutant> yeah last week I needed some docs on that site
<binarymutant> can't believe it's still down
<wrst> well binarymutant if it makes you feel anybetter you won't be getting them this week either :\
<binarymutant>  hope I don't need any xorg docs
 * wrst doesn't need any docs and runs as root all the time
 * Ubik pokes cyberanger 
<cyberanger> hey Ubik
<Ubik> dude
<Ubik> so what are we all supposed to use now, to avoid Unity? :)
<chris4585> uh gnome?
<chris4585> could go with xfce, debian is choosing that for their default desktop
<Ubik> yeah
<Ubik> thought about moving to debian
<Ubik> course, that means we all have to leave here then :P
<chris4585> not really, half of us don't use ubuntu for our main desktops
<chris4585> I know I don't and a few others don't, but we all support ubuntu
<Ubik> my main machine has it..  like, 10.10 or something
<Ubik> old enough that im getting nag screens about not being supported anymore :)
<chris4585> nag screens?
<chris4585> 10.10 was my last favorite release
<Ubik> yeah..  whenever I log in, it comes up with "Your distribution isn't supported anymore!" dialogs
<chris4585> ah
<chris4585> I think that can be fixed by removing update-manager... but I don't know if I can really suggest doing that
<chris4585> I don't seem the harm in it
<Ubik> true
<chris4585> see*
<Ubik> probably best to just apply all updates that are available (there are a few, been slacking)
<Ubik> and then kill it off...although... I guess if there are any updates from any 3rd party repos I have, it would miss those
<chris4585> nah, just update using the command line, apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<chris4585> your 3rd party repos would still be there
<chris4585> just no annoying ubuntu update manager
<Ubik> right
<cyberanger> Ubik: I use openbox, recommend lxde (if you need a cute installer, lubuntu or debian lxde)
<Ubik> might have to fool with some of those
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-16
<chris4585> I highly recommend lxde
<binarymutant> which one's that?
<binarymutant> openbox is awesome, just looked it up
<binarymutant> tiling is better though
<chris4585> yeah LXDE is basically openbox with pcmanfm and a panel but its setup pretty nice
<binarymutant> I use pcmanfm too
<binarymutant> I wish that dev would actively develop on it :/
<chris4585> yeah, it could be better, but I just <3 nautilus
<binarymutant> nautilus is way too big
<binarymutant> but it does work very well
<binarymutant> I need something like `ranger` but without the python3 dependency
<chris4585> I like rox too
<chris4585> its pretty lightweight
<chris4585> but not as functional as pcmanfm
<binarymutant> is that the one that will not no matter what just use 1 window?
<binarymutant> or is that the one that uses libfox
<binarymutant> rox is the one that opens multiple windows, I don't like that at all
<kanliot> hi from johnson city
<kanliot> and pcmanfm is releasing version 1.0 any week now
<kanliot> it also lets you create shortcuts, which is nice
<chris4585> uh, I'm pretty sure rox has only ever opened one window for every folder
<chris4585> er doesn't open multiple windows
<binarymutant> it does
<xTEMPLARx> =]
<xTEMPLARx> ping
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: what up?
<xTEMPLARx> work
<xTEMPLARx> life
<xTEMPLARx> all of the above?  :D
<wrst> ha ha same here :)
<cyberanger> similar mess here
<wrst> cyberanger: guess i should have been bragging on the ubuntu net install in here
<xTEMPLARx> should have?
<xTEMPLARx> or shouldn't have?
<xTEMPLARx> heya cyber LTNS
<wrst> should have xTEMPLARx :)
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  good :D  its about time something went right for you!
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: its actually more fun when it goes wrong!
 * xTEMPLARx sees what you did there...
<wrst> :)
<xTEMPLARx> wrst:  what did you end up doing?  did you go the ubuntu server route to get a more minimal initial install?
<xTEMPLARx> or just standard ubuntu
<wrst> no use the net install cd, works wonders
<xTEMPLARx> kk
<wrst> i like installs that after the installation you get a little blinking bar asking for your username and password
<xTEMPLARx> yup
<xTEMPLARx> best way to keep co-workers out of your system :D
<wrst> so this satisfies my arch itch, and also i shouldnt have a total meltdown until the scheduled six month meltdown
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: i sadly don't get to use ubuntu at work
<xTEMPLARx> awww :(
<xTEMPLARx> what is it you do, again, for work?
<wrst> supposed to be an accountant today well we shall see what the job description is :)
<xTEMPLARx> haha
<xTEMPLARx> welp i'm headed back home to get some rest
<wrst> xTEMPLARx: at lunch time??
<wrst> hello ChanServ
<wrst> again?? really
<wrst> hello chris4585 :)
<wrst> cyberanger: i have determined my messing with arch has made me more capable now to mess with ubuntu :)
<cyberanger> wrst: or at least less clueless (I dove in headfirst, the markings said 10 feet, more like 4 feet
<pace_t_zulu> so whats the word in here
<pace_t_zulu> we been having monthly meetings at all?
<wrst> yep beleive it or not :)
<wrst> cyberanger: yeah when you remove ubuntu of a lot of its fluff its nice but you still have some of the other stuff if you need to lean on it
<cyberanger> wrst, yeah, lean distro, save the fat & grease for my five guys burger
<wrst> yep i'm very happy so far
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-17
<cyberanger> wrst: me too, five guys was worth it
<wrst> haha cool
 * cyberanger wonders if that came out right, if not, sed s/five\ guys/five\ guys\ burger\ \&\ fries/g
<binarymutant> whoa & weird http://perllinux.sourceforge.net/
<wrst> netsplits! yeah!
<wrst> binarymutant: i think i have found some happy middle ground for a while
<binarymutant> wrst: what kind of middle ground?
<wrst> doing the ubuntu net install lots of control but still have some of the ubuntu goodness
<binarymutant> thats good
<wrst> yeah a very nice setup i am finding
<wrst> i just fear arch is going to blow up at me and laugh over the next few months
<binarymutant> lol
<binarymutant> if it was going to blow up it would have been during the /lib move
<wrst> probably so but it was working so well it was boring
<wrst> so it was either this or gentoo
<binarymutant> idk about gentoo
<binarymutant> although I do use aur to compile a lot..
<wrst> yeah i mean i'm all for banging my head agianst the wall for a while but not for days :)
<wrst> i may try gentoo in a vm sometime
<binarymutant> it might be cool
<wrst> yeah thats how i started with arch
<wrst> guess i could leave a vm compiling for days :)
<netritious> upgrading my venerated dual PIII 1.0GHz w/2GB DDR from hardy server to lucid.
 * netritious crosses his fingers
<netritious> and TGIF everybody :) forgot to say herro
<wrst> hey hey netritious
<netritious> how's it going wrst?
<wrst> good netritious, you?
<netritious> watching the screen flash at me Selecting, Unpacking, Preparing
<netritious> waiting on prompts
<wrst> netritious: i went and did a minmal ubuntu install i'm pretty fond of it
<netritious> wrst: this is an upgrade on a machine that wouldn't take lucid when it came out, so not holding my breath
<wrst> hmm that should be interesting
<Unit193> Mini+openbox! :D
<wrst> Unit193: i went big mini+ gnome  shell but no unity
<Unit193> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1779564 ?
<netritious> hey Unit193
<Unit193> Doing my part, trolling and such... :P
<Unit193> Herro.
<netritious> wrst: this machine will be retired soon...maybe this year or next.
<wrst> Unit193:  as long as we do our part
<wrst> PIII netritious, that should have 15 more years left in it :)
<wrst> Unit193: that's interesting was that a loco starting that effort?
<Unit193> Yeah, mine.  Didn't end up really going anywhere as they got a tad busy.
<wrst> well that does happen
<netritious> wrst: *Dual PIII* so another 25-30 maybe XD
<wrst> you bet, maybe 40!
<netritious> haha maybe. I've seen some pretty ancient things running long after they shouldn't be anymore.
<Unit193> I have a 120MHz, 70+Ram!!
<netritious> here we go...
<netritious> booting up
<Unit193>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Unit193> -/+ buffers/cache:        553      15400
<netritious> upgrade looks good \o/
<netritious> no funky errors on boot
<wrst> awesome netritious
<wrst> 50 years now!
<wrst> and netritious to answer your facebook status go for it :)
<netritious> nah, just half tempted wrst lol
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> i wouldn't press my luck today, maybe tomorrow
<wrst> :)
<netritious> I was thinking of waiting a couple of years >.>
<wrst> ha ha well you could do that i guess
<wrst> i have had much success with 12.04 on my little server
<netritious> it's not the OS I'm as worried about as the hardware.
<netritious> when 10.04 came out I tried and tried to get it on this exact machine with no success.
<netritious> even trying to upgrade like I just did wouldn't work.
<netritious> *as much as the hardware
<wrst> hmm weird
<wrst> is 8.04 out of support this coming april?
<netritious> not really...the mobo is somewhat proprietary
<netritious> yep
<netritious> the mobo is from an old supermicro 1U server with SCSI U160.
<netritious> i have to boot to IDE to get access to the SATA drives plugged into a PCI slot adapter card.
<netritious> *adapter card in a PCI slot
<chris4585> o.O
<wrst> oh me netritious i would not have known what to do and built a fire with that :)
<netritious> yeah chris4585 it's ancient
<netritious> about anything worth upgrading has been upgraded though
<netritious> PCI USB2.0, PCI 10/100/1000 NIC, 2x PCI SATA II x4 port (8 ports total)
<chris4585> I have an ancient computer that had win95 on it... I think a whopping 166mhz cpu with 24mbs of ram
<chris4585> surprisingly I can get dsl linux somewhat work with it, but its more of a novelty
<netritious> I have a TRS80 in the shed XD
<chris4585> I think that is before my time lol
<netritious> that's cool you can get linux to run on that chris4585, even if it isn't practical.
<chris4585> lol yeah, it was actually a challenge because I had to use a disk to install which was somewhat annoying because some distros could do a way better job but couldn't handle that little of ram from a livecd
<netritious> lol
<netritious> i installed debian on an old adpatec snap server (network attached storage device) just to see if I could get linux on it lol
<chris4585> fun, I like trying to push the limits on older hardware
<chris4585> or doing frankenstein things
<netritious> this was fun b/c the thing was uber proprietary. I was surprised I could get anything on it at all that wasn't specifically built to run on it.
<chris4585> yeah
<netritious> my real introduction to 'libre' unix and then linux was from a guy that I gave an old HP desktop that had a P200, 64MB, 4GB hdd to for running his forum using FreeBSD...
<netritious> wanna say back in 2001.
<netritious> which was an upgrade from his P120, 24MB, 1GB hdd system
<chris4585> I wish I got into computers when I was younger, I didn't really have much experience until I was like 13
<netritious> nothign wrong with that. 13 is a good age to get into something besides all the stuff you shouldn't be getting into at age 13. :P
<netritious> *nothing
<netritious> lol lspci says: VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL AGP 2X (rev 27)
<chris4585> netritious, you may be interested in this http://www.bedrocklinux.org/
<netritious> pretty neat there chris4585
<chris4585> yeah
<netritious> checking out the video chris4585
<netritious> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuYMBCcgs98
<chris4585> yeah I seen it
<chris4585> its pretty cool
<netritious> ok, feeling lucky...upgrading to 12.04
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-18
<chris4585> last time I upgraded a miracle happened and recovered my encrypted /home while before I couldn't access it
<wrst> netritious: is it working? :)
<netritious> not as well as the first upgrade, but not to bad that I can tell yet.
<netritious> although I did have to fsck an lvm managed partition that's 1TB :/
<netritious> after the 12.04 upgrade
<netritious> not blaming that on the upgrade...could have been anything I guess.
<netritious> the drives aren't exactly new anymore wrst
<wrst> hmm but it is working?
<netritious> about to find out
<wrst> hope so :)
<wrst> 8.04 to 10.04 to 12.04 in one day is asking a lot :)
<wrst> that's four years worth!
<netritious> I think I see what happened. For some reason SEC_TYPE="ext2" was assigned to the /dev/vg/lv
<netritious> that doesn't seem right to me
<wrst> LVM confuses me
<netritious> well I fsck'ed it because ubuntu kept telling me it was going to after reboot, but never really seemed to do the check
<netritious> now it's complaining about something else :/
<netritious> but everythign seems to be working
<netritious> *everything
<wrst> sounds like being married everything can be fine yet the significant other complains :)
<netritious> exactly
<netritious> Linux 3.2.0-29-generic-pae #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 27 17:25:43 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<wrst> nice
<RagnarokAngel> It's friday night, the channel must be hopping, amirite?
<wrst> greeetings RagnarokAngel
<RagnarokAngel> hey wrst
<wrst> of course :)
<wrst> actually i'm hopping to bed, goodnight RagnarokAngel, netritious
<RagnarokAngel> 'night wrst
<netritious> night wrst
<netritious> hello RagnarokAngel
<RagnarokAngel> hey netritious
<RagnarokAngel> how's things?
<netritious> ok, you?
<RagnarokAngel> school's about to start
<RagnarokAngel> again
<netritious> could be worse, right?
<RagnarokAngel> yeah
<RagnarokAngel> I'm tired of going to school
<RagnarokAngel> but it's not awful
<RagnarokAngel> somehow azure ray and beer doesn't make it better...
<netritious> lol
<RagnarokAngel> I swear I have one of the most depressing collections of music
<binarymutant>  wooo new laptop
<chris4585> binarymutant, whoo~
<binarymutant> whoo
<chris4585> binarymutant, retired your old one?
<binarymutant> yep, no more nvidia bugs
<binarymutant> this is what I have now http://h10010.www1.hp.com/wwpc/us/en/sm/WF06b/321957-321957-64295-3740645-4307559-4097189-4097193-4307958.html?dnr=1
<chris4585> nice, but I don't think I've heard of that chipset before
<binarymutant> i5?
<chris4585> nvidia
<chris4585> NVIDIA Quadro FX 380M graphics with 512 MB gDDR3 dedicated video memory
<chris4585> I'm not familiar with that series
<binarymutant> oh I had a quadro 135m in the previous laptop
<binarymutant> this ones nice, and no bugs with the nvidia driver
<chris4585> ah, good, my ancient mobo had an 6150s nvidia, my laptop 8600 gt? my old pooped video card was a nvidia 220 gt... this mobo has radeon 4250 I think
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> I like nvidia overall, but radeon's drivers aren't that bad
<binarymutant> yeah nvidia tends to drop cards. idk if ati does though
<binarymutant> chris4585: are you still on arch?
<chris4585> yeah
<binarymutant> did you update today? The latest kernel didn't work for me :/
<chris4585> I did update the kernel but I don't ever boot the normal kernels, I can if you'd like
<binarymutant> nah that's alright
<binarymutant> I'm sure it'll get fixed
<binarymutant> I'm on 3.4.9 right now
<chris4585> /exec -o uname -a
<chris4585> er
<chris4585> Linux archbang 3.4.4-3-pae #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jul 14 22:25:24 EDT 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<chris4585> I'm a little outdated but I don't really need to use the latest
<binarymutant> ah ok
<chris4585> building a kernel takes like forever
<chris4585> lol
<binarymutant> you compile your own?
<binarymutant> wow
<chris4585> well no, aur does
<binarymutant> same thing
<chris4585> but it does all the compiling and it takes forever
<binarymutant> I bet, I wouldn't do it
<chris4585> lol, I have to for pae :(
<binarymutant> pae is for more than 8gb right?
<chris4585> more than 4gbs
<binarymutant> hmm I wonder if I need to do pae now..
<chris4585> how much ram do you have?
<binarymutant> idk, and I'm ashamed to admit it but idk how to find out..
<chris4585> ubuntu has the pae kernel already built as a binary package? and auto detects if you need the pae kernel and does it with no input so that is nice
<binarymutant> looks like 3gb
<chris4585> well top or htop could tell you?
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> I just realized that
<binarymutant> 3gb seems an odd number..
<chris4585> yeah, a little, I like even numbers
<binarymutant> ah maybe I can add the ram from the previous laptop
<chris4585> it looks like a nice little laptop, slightly better than mine, but mine is like 5 years old now
<chris4585> I would rather have a i5 than my centrino...
<chris4585> yeah thats way better than mine lol
<chris4585> mine gets way too hot when watching flash
<binarymutant> man ddr3
<binarymutant> chris4585: yeah I had to buy one of those laptop fans
<binarymutant> I think it was less than 15 at walmart
<chris4585> if I had to use mine more like a stationary desktop I definitely would too
<chris4585> ah
<binarymutant> can I put a ddr2 stick in a ddr3 slot?
<binarymutant> nvm, it's a no
<chris4585> I don't think so, but ddr3 is cheap
<binarymutant> cheap like free?
<chris4585> I think for an 8gb kit it was like $30 - $40 depending
<chris4585> lol
<chris4585> 16gb kits are like $70 - $80
<binarymutant> that's not that bad
<chris4585> that is for desktop though I'm not sure about laptop ram
<chris4585> yeah ram was surprisingly cheap
<binarymutant> newegg puts laptop ram right around 50$ ... idk maybe I can find some ddr3 somewhere
<binarymutant> not like I need it, 3Gb is awesome right now
<chris4585> lol yeah
<chris4585> I don't ever get close to 4gbs on linux, only if I have some serious program like gimp running with a file resolution of like 5,000x5,000 and several layers
<chris4585> thats with like 80 tabs open in chromium, I only ever use like 2.5gbs or near 3gbs which is about 35% of ram
<binarymutant> 5kx5k holy crap
<binarymutant> jeeze you push yours to the limit
<chris4585> 5kx5k for like vectoring or something
<chris4585> vector art is beautiful...
<binarymutant> like svg?
<chris4585> yeah
<chris4585> I haven't done that in a while
<binarymutant> have you used gimp2.8/
<binarymutant> ?
<binarymutant> it's freaking awesome. 1 window :D
<chris4585> yeah, its alright, I like the nice additions beside the single window, because I kind of like moving the smaller windows while I do work some, so the multiple windows don't bother me
<binarymutant> plus your on openbox
<binarymutant> man pre2.8 gimp was horrible on tiling window managers
<chris4585> what do you mean?
<chris4585> openbox = non tiling?
<chris4585> gotcha
<binarymutant> yeah openbox is a floating
<binarymutant> ehwm or whatever it's called
<chris4585> I couldn't imagine using it on tiling
<binarymutant> ewhm*
<binarymutant> it was unbearable, 2.8 rocks though
<chris4585> yeah :)
<binarymutant> I think you can make it multiple windows still
<chris4585> yeah, you can
<chris4585> which is awesome, I love gimp
<binarymutant> yeah, it's a must have
<chris4585> yeah, I honestly have issues using other programs because I'm so used to gimp, photoshop I still don't know how to do half the things I know I can do in gimp
<chris4585> paint.net is a good windows alternative though
<binarymutant> never heard of it :/
<chris4585> http://graphicssoft.about.com/od/freesoftware/ig/Free-Graphics-Software/Paint-NET.htm
<chris4585> its pretty good, the filters and effects are better than default gimp I think
<binarymutant> hm, idk I'll stick with gimp
<chris4585> well, they both have their good points I suppose
<binarymutant> can paint.net use photoshop brushes and gradients and stuff/
<chris4585> possibly, I'm not sure it can import psn/psd files and export them
<binarymutant> hm, if I'm ever on windows again I'll try it out
<netritious> nice upgrade binarymutant :)
<binarymutant> yeah man, it's waay faster
<netritious> might want to check out that you aren't using triple-channel memory before upgrading.
<binarymutant> what's that?
<binarymutant> and how?
<netritious> makes ram faster
<netritious> more bandwidth
<netritious> look at the hardware specs
<binarymutant> just says 4 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 SDRAM
<netritious> it shoudl tell you. I mean, it could be that you have 1x 1GB chip and 1x 2GB chip
<binarymutant> maybe, I haven't opened up that part yet
<binarymutant> I've never heard of a 3gb stick so prolly
<netritious> easiest way to find out is pop off the memory access panel on the laptop
<binarymutant> :D  I know how to check it
<netritious> :D
<binarymutant> the screwdriver is in the other room and I'm being lazy, plus it's 2am here
<netritious> lol
<netritious> nothing wrong with that
<netritious> just upgraded from 8.04 to 10.04 to 12.04 on a 12 year old (BIOS date says 2000) server
<binarymutant> whoa
<binarymutant> still good/
<binarymutant> ?
<netritious> been running 8.04 on it for a few years now
<netritious> everything seems fine
<binarymutant> pretty cool
<binarymutant> no Xorg right?
<netritious> had a few hiccups but nothing serious
<netritious> nope
<binarymutant> yeah it should be good forever
<chris4585> nice netritious
<netritious> ubuntu did all the work. I just had the guts chris4585 XD
<binarymutant> I can't even think of anything ubuntu could do on Server Edition to bump up system requirements...
<netritious> i had plenty of contingencies if things went wrong. it was in the works to retire the system this year, or early next year
<binarymutant> you got another one lined up or something?
<netritious> yeah, well for the disks anyway.
<netritious> 4x 1TB WD Green drives
<binarymutant> !
<binarymutant> I need that
<netritious> the system drive is IDE 160GB but only b/c the server wouldn't work at all without an IDE drive
<binarymutant> yeah I was just wondering when sata came out
<netritious> ancient hardware in this thing binarymutant lol...
<netritious> chris4585 and I were chatting about it earlier today
<binarymutant> where do you guys go for cheap hardware? like hdd
<netritious> binarymutant: I haven't bought any drives in over a year, but typically newegg
<binarymutant> nvm, 1tb is still around 100$ :(
<netritious> although lately they seem way overpriced
<binarymutant> by the time I get a Tb everyone will be onto Pb
<netritious> yeah if my drives hold out then I will be waiting until next year when prices are expected to go back to normal
<netritious> nah....if so only in the cloud binarymutant
<netritious> going to catch some z's...later
<binarymutant> night
<chris4585> binarymutant, there is tigerdirect and ncix, I also like frozencpu
<binarymutant> chris4585: thanks, I'll have to hold out, hdds are too expensive
<chris4585> besides newegg, sometimes newegg isn't the cheapest
<chris4585> it seems everyone in my house need hard drives, I need one for my tv comp, my parents need one for a upgrade, my brother needs one for more ps3 space, my friend needs one for his xbox lol
<binarymutant> lols
<chris4585> but some things can be switched up if I could just upgrade my parents hdd for our other new comp I could get extra space on my tv comp
<binarymutant> yeah thats what I do
<chris4585> its kind of funny, one computer gets and upgrade and it causes a cascading affect
<binarymutant> yeah
<binarymutant> the hand me down line
<chris4585> I really want to upgrade my tv comp to a newer slimmer case but I'm saving up for a tv instead :< and $50 for a slimmer case is almost ridiculous
<chris4585> but the thing I hate is usually you have to buy a slimmer psu with the case too :/
<binarymutant> raspberry pi
<binarymutant> course they take 10 freaking weeks to get delivered
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst
<Unit193> Didn't welcome back ChanServ?  Or ubuntulog?
<wrst> Unit193: i welcome back ChanServ more than i care to admit to!
<netritious> Unit193: that's because wrst loves ChanServ but is afraid to admit it.
<netritious> i think it's robophobia but not certain
<Unit193> His wife wouldn't be happy to learn this...
<netritious> wrst should give us channel ops Unit193 so we don't tell
<Unit193> I'm good with that.
<wrst> don't see why that would hurt actually :)
<Unit193> :P
<netritious> lol lovin' ChanServ never hurt anyone
<Unit193> Would you like to listen to my pandora station with me? :D
<Unit193> Now Playing: The Vitamin String Quartet - Boulevard Of Broken Dreams
<chris4585> wrst, lol
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-08-19
<cyberanger> morning
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-14
 * wrst looks around...
 * Unit193 boops wrst on the nose.
<wrst> again Unit193 really, all we have in here any more is violence.. started by you
<wrst> Unit193: have you seen the benevolent one's plea on the indiegogo page?
<Unit193> Someone had to...
<wrst> well Unit193 if you put it that way I can think of no one I would rather do it
<Unit193> And nope, not seen it.
<wrst> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?c=activity
<Unit193> Hah, that'll work.
<wrst> I hope that works, but that's a LOT of money left
<Unit193> http://www.gmail.com/ hah.
<wrst> I go there pretty often
<Unit193> May be something changed in firefox, or a one second fluke.  Said "<h1>301 moved</h1>" and "Document moved to here" :P
<wrst> ha ha I see gmail :)
<Unit193> Great, Ghostery and AdBlock Plus are conflicting. :/
 * wrst googles Ghostery
<wrst> sounds spookey
<Unit193> I think AdBlock Edge may help, have that on another computer with ghostery.
<wrst> isn't that a little bit of double dipping?
<Unit193> Ghostery tends to be a more lax version of NoScript than AdBlock Plus.
<wrst> gotcha
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-08-16
<Unit193> Svpernova09: Howdy, but guessing it's just a reconnect and you aren't actually there either.
<Svpernova09> o/
<Svpernova09> Chasing down a WP issue causing server probs
<Unit193> Oh fun.  Just updated Wordpress to .6 today.
<Svpernova09> Yeah, I'm getting slammed on one of mine, looks like someone is trying to add users
<Unit193> Lovely...
<Unit193> Not me.
<Svpernova09> http://pastebin.com/StaT3Rum
<Svpernova09> that's what's running through error_log contantly
<Svpernova09> CPU hits 100%, ram hits 100%
<Unit193> Greeeat.
<Svpernova09> Yeah :/
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: this on the ubuntu-tennessee.org site too?
<Svpernova09> No, that site looks unaffected
<Svpernova09> Apparently whatever the botnet was out there brute forcing wp-login.php urls has found midsouthmakers.org
<Svpernova09> Looks like I have a fix for now.
<Svpernova09> So I'll add that fix to ubuntu-tennessee.org as well
<cyberanger> Svpernova09: midsouthmakers.org, another good one :-/
<Svpernova09> yeah, that was the target, looks like I've fixed the issue until they start using the correct referrers
<cyberanger> until....oh boy, just a drive by today, but that'd be an easy referrer to guess if I recall
<cyberanger> let's hope they don't wise up
<Omnifrog> hahahahaha    http://www.avclub.com/articles/one-direction-fans-bravely-vanquish-some-old-band,101691/
<wrst> ha ha Omnifrog
<wrst> had to go watch some the who vids on youtube to get the one direction taste out of my mouth
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-12
<Omnifrog> WOO! Day 4!
 * Unit193 scratches head.
<Omnifrog> 4 days cigarette free!
<Unit193> Aha, I see.  Congrats!
<Omnifrog> 33 years smoking, 4 days ...
<Omnifrog> I'm excited though
 * cyberanger hands Omnifrog a pack of caffeinated mints
<cyberanger> That's a hard thing to beat
 * average_guy is banging his head on the keyboard
<average_guy> I WILL figure this mpd out today
<wrst> average_guy: that could hurt your head
<average_guy> my head already hurts wrst
<average_guy> barely been at it an hr today
<wrst> :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-13
<netritious> howdy
<Ubik> hullo
<netritious> hi Ubik
<Unit193> netritious: You're back!
<netritious> I always come back :D
<netritious> how's it going Unit193
<Unit193> Well I have coffee and good music, but trying to get two couches out of here.
<Unit193> You?
<Ubik> hey
<Ubik> netritious is like a wart... just won't go away
<Ubik> as am I :P
<Ubik> yall are stuck with us both
<netritious> lol
<Unit193> I seem to forget how to get out of here. >_>
 * Ubik kicks cyberanger upside the head
<netritious> Unit193: just got my parts to put together my new pfsense box
<Unit193> Aha!  Nice.  Transferring the latest build of my OS to my flash, might need it.
<Unit193> netritious: Replacing an old one?
<netritious> yep. About 18 months in production
<netritious> moving from VM to physical machine. realized I could save a few hundred bucks in electricity if i did
<Ubik> I'm not a VM fan
<Unit193> They're handy.
<netritious> Ubik: because?
<netritious> Unit193: yeah I demo'ed vmware when it first came out...I wanna say 2001...been hooked ever since.
<Unit193> Hrm, wonder if there's an "easier" way to rsync this. :P
<Unit193> Wow.  I use it more for testing than anything else, vbox/qemu.
<Ubik> performance issues
<Ubik> seems to run slower than it would natively
<Ubik> case in point...our Asterisk cloud which is all VM (against my wishes/recommendation) always seems to have "weird" issues
<Ubik> calls breaking up for no apparent reason etc :/
<netritious> Ubik: that's true most of the time, yes. I built my system just for running [insert OS here]
<Ubik> yep, thats the way to go
<Ubik> thinking my next project may be to migrate all my personal domains off of dreamhost
<Unit193> Qemu is handy for testing UEFI+Secure boot capability in ISOs, for me.
<Ubik> wordpress seems to take >7 seconds to return any data :(
<Ubik> yeah
<Ubik> now I love the ability to spin up stuff on EC2 for testing, thats handy
<Unit193> I use namecheap for the domain itself.
<Ubik> and I've been able to virtualize ircd's etc with no real problems
<netritious> Unit193: I ran KVM/Qemu for a while...I liked it for testing.
<Unit193> I tend to favor vbox for testing though.
<netritious> Ubik: I've consulted on a couple of VMware weirdness  service calls. One company moved their 2TB MSSQL DB to VMware ESXi and did very very strange things.
<netritious> Doctor's office software was .NET and MSSQL, so IIS, Exchange, etc was all moved and everything except the MSSQL end of things worked as expected.
<netritious> it was like it worked, then didn't lol. Reboots sometimes solved the issue, but once an hour wasn't going to cut it.
<netritious> anyway, was a genuine bug fixed by VMware
<netritious> Unit193: I ran KVM/Qemu on a dual core AMD 2.5GHz CPU with 4GB RAM and Debian. I was very proud of that machine until I killed it heh
<netritious> I had it all tricked out (admin style). remote ssh luks unlock, gdm at [3], vncserver, multiple bridges, etc etc.
<netritious> sudo apt-get --purge --auto-remove upgrade is a very dumb thing to do and broke my debian install. probably could have fixed if there weren't kernel updates
<netritious> sorry for the flood
<netritious> where's wrst?
<Unit193> Hiding.  I run full-upgrade and sudo apt-get autoremove --purge; sudo apt-get autoclean   just about daily.
<Unit193> Stupid flash problems. :/
<netritious_> that was weird
<Unit193> netsplit.
<netritious> ah
<Ubik> back finally
<netritious> wb Ubik
<Ubik> thanks
<cyberanger> netritious: MSSQL not working as expected seems expected to me
<cyberanger> at least it's not an Access "DB" but still I can't imagine a Windows server with a large DB
<netritious> cyberanger: MSSQL works fine. I like MySQL/MariaDB, but started using Postgres for most of my projects where it needs a db
<netritious> Access isn't terrible either. I know of at least one of the web sites I wrote using it is still in production....10 years on the web unaltered.
<netritious> well, new data added, but 10 year old ASP code
<netritious> maybe it's terrible now but then it was free compared to MSSQL
<netritious> Sooooo glad I switched to PHP all those years ago heh
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-14
<netritious> cu Nice flooding again. :)
<Ubik> FWIW, one operation I inherited years ago ran ColdFusion with extensive dependency on Access DBs
<Ubik> surprisingly, it worked without much issue, although I went ahead and moved it all to MySQL sooner rather than later
<netritious> good afternoon
<Unit193> Howdy.
<netritious> going to try and install pacman rom on my old att captivate glide.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-08-16
<Unit193> http://imgur.com/gallery/wP7eJ8e :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-12
<Unit193> wrst: You should make another post! :----D
<wrst> post?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-08-15
<aeden__D> what happened to the tn local ubuntu forum thread. did it just die out/
<cyberanger> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=259
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-15
<Omnifrog> OMGWTFBBQ?
<Omnifrog> https://consumerist.com/2016/08/12/dancing-baby-youtube-lawsuit-may-go-before-supreme-court/
<Omnifrog> SRSLY???
<Omnifrog> how is that case still alive?
<netritious> Howdy everyone have a good weekend?
<wrst> hey netritious doing well how are you?
<wrst> oh and netritious, what do you think gives with this? http://susquehannamobile.org/cares-program-store/3-month-bundle
<netritious> Pretty good wrst! Finally on at the same time lol
<wrst> yes sir the stars and the planets have aligned :)
<netritious> That looks pretty neat wrst. Sounds almost to good to be true. Is it?
<wrst> I'm 150 bucks into it and seeing :)
<wrst> I called them I'm sure they have a grant of some sort and they are a not for profit deal
<wrst> if it works my quest is going to be the best way to get that to a "real" router
<wrst> thinking of just using dd-wrt as a repeater and running all my networking through it
<wrst> 10 devices won't cut it in my house, but sprints LTE is a lot better than my DSL
<netritious> That would be a sweet setup. Let me know how that goes.
<wrst> will do, you can use USB for tethering, I have a mikrotik router with usb but not for sure if that function will work or not I don't see it as supported
<wrst> 3-5 days and I should have some idea
<netritious> Still the tinkerer I see.
<wrst> ha ha of course, I mean really if that works for that type of pricing I will do away with DSL eventually
<wrst> bought the 3 month plan
<wrst> I get around 25-30 down and 5-8 up with sprint at my house
<wrst> I'm paying 110 bucks for 16/1
<wrst> total bill with taxes and the phone I don't want
<netritious> Eek
<netritious> DSL is slowly dying. Reminds me of AOL..
<wrst> I'm ready to put a bullet in it
<wrst> they are however running fiber and I could get fiber to the home right now
<wrst> oh and may try to track one of these down for the ethernet port: https://www.netgear.com/service-providers/products/mobile/mobile-hotspots/78XS-cradle.aspx?cid=wmt_netgear_organic
<netritious> WHY AREN'T YOU GETTING FIBER?
<wrst> http://twlakes.net/content/index/id/57/title/Rates+and+Speeds
<netritious> Whoops, sorry...not yelling
<wrst> plus about another 40 bucks to all of that for phones
<wrst> and no I would understand yelling about it :D
<netritious> :D
<netritious> Hey someone bought my handle+.or trying to sell dieting software.
<netritious> +.org I meant
<netritious> That's hilarious because I probably need that software in my life heh
<netritious> wrst: I am really getting into lxd/lxc on xenial.
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> netritious: I'm using a mac right now... I do have a xenial server running at home
<wrst> shhh don't tell cyberanger
<netritious> Lol. cyberanger secretly loves ubuntu, everyone knows it.
<netritious> Checking out ansible too. I've been avoiding it, but I think it's time to try to learn python again.
<netritious> The last time I tried, it took me hours just to write a simple http client to fetch a page. Iirc it just felt awkward.
<netritious> But it seems like python is every darn place now.
<wrst> netritious: i didn't want him to know i was using  OS X :)
<netritious> Oh, lol.
<wrst> have been for a few months, works well for me, because i really don't use a comuter at home that much
<netritious> If you were to hand cyberanger a mac with osx or a pc with windows 10 I bet he picks the mac with osx.
<netritious> Or just walks away...that's more likely maybe.
<wrst> ha ha probably
<wrst> OS X has all the UNIXYness I need I can easily do whatever i want to do especially with the help of macports
<wrst> plus can run MS Office and been getting into Abelton Live on the music side of things
<wrst> but of course all my important stuff still resides and runs on linux
<netritious> Like freed ports? If so ports are cool.
<wrst> yeah just installed some things like irssi easily and a few little command line tools, but OS X has most of what i want out of the box
<netritious> Tux, I Choose You! If only Tux was a pokemon...
<netritious> *were
<wrst> my wife who is a badge wearing member of the grammar police would appreciate that correction :)
<netritious> Ha ha. My wife has Masters in English. I'm not allowed to get away with much :)
<wrst> ha ha I would imagine not :)
<netritious> Well time to get ready for daughter's open house at school.
<netritious> Good chatting with you wrst! Promise I'll bbl!
 * wrst has heard that one before !
<wrst> later netritious :)
<cyberanger> wrst: ouch a mac
<cyberanger> netritious didn't give me the hardware specs on my choices, but I know the mac should have the VMX flag on the processor, and does have EFI. odds are it'd also have the higher specs (presuming a entry model for both)
<cyberanger> I'd grab the Mac and a USB key or two and run linux.
<cyberanger> If that's considered cheating, I still have macports, debootstrap and chroot on a mac, or KVM virtualization.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-16
<Omnifrog> KEEP IT DOWN IN HERE. IT'S TOO DAMN NOISY
<Omnifrog> awwww yeahhhh, all new fresh coils
 * cyberanger sets off firecrackers for Omnifrog
<aedend> http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/08/15/shadow-brokers-claim-to-be-selling-nsa-malware-in-what-could-be-historic-hack/
<netritious> back wrst :)
<wrst> wow netritious, that was quick
<netritious> Howdy everyone
<netritious> breaking records today lol
<wrst> how are things going?
<netritious> ok, negotiating a raise today. waiting to hear back.
<netritious> how about you wrst?
<wrst> doing well, hopefully your afternoon will be full of $$$$$$$$
<netritious> one can only hope.
<netritious> everyday now I am having a lxd/lxc epiphany. like, just figured out what to do with the t2.medium reserved instance that's been just sitting there. maybe lol
 * |Ubik| files a frivilous lawsuit against cyberanger
<|Ubik|> reserved instances...  good or bad? lol
<netritious> it's fine. i use it for utility work mostly. was there before I was.
<netritious> the "primary" reserved instance is 24/7 t2.medium. it too works fine. runs 5, maybe 6 services using a container for each, wired as needed.
<netritious> I quote primary becasue the second one might as well be "secondary."
<netritious> someone purchased use of two t2.mediums for three years up front. still 1.5 years left.
<netritious> between backups to s3 and volume snapshots, I really can't justify putting the second one to use for anything other than a hot standby. I mean, the resource is paid for, might as well be hot and ready like a little ceaser's pizza, right?
<netritious> |Ubik|: why is something wrong with reserved instances I should know about?
<|Ubik|> netritious: Guess it depends... can save money if you're running a lot
<|Ubik|> but if you don't need it, and you're stuck with it... lol
<|Ubik|> might as well turn it into an ircd? :P
<netritious> according to aws reports that one instance with the containers stays at 100% utilization. I'm thinking maybe I could split the load though by distributing between the two. dns, backup mx maybe. idk lol
<netritious> top never seems to think the host stays at 100% however, on cpu or ram. it'll peek for a while occassionally, but that's seems  normal.
<netritious> *that
<netritious> and there is only one S in occasionally :$
<|Ubik|> yeah
<|Ubik|> I think the two reports differ, not sure why, but I've seen that too
<|Ubik|> chances are cyberanger is skewing up your stats
<netritious> most likely
<netritious> I guess deep down I know it's bad practice to put all your eggs in one basket and want to be proactive about it.
<cyberanger> netritious some people love bad eggs
<cyberanger> I don't
<netritious> Not a fan myself cyberanger
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-17
<minasota> you know what they say about bad eggs...
<Omnifrog> if you dont eat you eggs you cant have any strawberries
<minasota> if you don't eat your meat, how can you have any pudding?
<minasota> eggs are considered meat, no?
<Omnifrog> basically the same concept
<minasota> pink floyd would be proud...
<Omnifrog> you must not have any young kids
<Omnifrog> the egg/strawberry thing is from a popular kids book
<minasota> it's weird, young kids tend to... I don't know... grow
<Omnifrog> I spend a lot of time watching my 2 year old grand daughter these days so I get to relive all those shitty books now
<Omnifrog> >.>
<minasota> not shitty, good times. Don't take it for granted
<Omnifrog> and the day time kids TV .. dear god
<Omnifrog> oh, I dont. I was being a bit facetious there
<minasota> cool
<minasota> I feel you though, been there ;)
<Omnifrog> I can sing along to a Pooh song with the best of them
<netritious> howdy
<cyberanger> Bonjour
<netritious> how is it going cyberanger
<cyberanger> Not too bad
<netritious> do you use any type of orchestration tools cyberanger? I'm looking into ansible atm.
<cyberanger> Not yet, I should
<cyberanger> Ansible is the one I hear most about, I like doing it myself atm, keeps the boredom away.
<netritious> Ha, opposite for me...getting bored with doing it myself.
<wrst> greetings
<netritious> hello wrst, how are you today?
<wrst> I am good netritious, all going well on the western front?
<netritious> All looks well wrst :)
<wrst> great
<cyberanger> netritious: I hear that, if I had more work coming in I'd feel that way too.
<cyberanger> Also, I like being sure the crypto stays local/secure.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-18
<Omnifrog> colors in Hexchat make no fucking sense anymore http://imgur.com/a/Xeupn
<cyberanger> Omnifrog: Hexchat never made sense to me anyway
<Omnifrog> at least it's colorful
<minasota> irssi or weechat are good, too Omnifrog
 * cyberanger uses a few with znc
<wrst> I like Quassel it is like screen and irssi but looks nice ;)
 * Unit193 wonders if it has aliases or scripting support yet.
<wrst> I use a Mac I don't use that ;)
<wrst> I'm not smart enough too
<cyberanger> wrst: Mac has aliases and scripting too
 * cyberanger thinks wrst is smarter than he knows
<wrst> cyberanger: an attempt at a dumb Mac user joke
 * cyberanger knows
<wrst> But I'm always chatting via debian when I use Quassel even if on Windows
<cyberanger> wrst: and people say ubuntu users are the dumbest unix users
<Unit193> wrst is likely smarter than me. :3
 * cyberanger might need to hide for that comment
<Unit193> cyberanger: I disagree, Mint users seem to take the cake on that one..
<cyberanger> Unit193: More than a Mac even? (Kidding aside, don't know too many mac owners who know how to reinstall it)
<wrst> Ha ha cyberanger it's easy on a Mac to reinstall, but really if you can install arch you should be able to install anything except maybe Gentoo?
 * wrst misses arch 
<wrst> cyberanger: ssl certs were do you go for such things?
<wrst> I'm tired of self signed and not being able to easily share files in owncloud
<Unit193> 1. My own CA.  2. StartCom.  3. Let's Encrypt.
<wrst> Thanks Unit193  I need to make that a weekend project
<cyberanger> wrst: Why not run Gentoo
<cyberanger> Sorry, I meant arch
<cyberanger> wrst: Let's Encrypt + my own (I cross sign mine too sometimes)
<cyberanger> I am trying to remember who my backup was, but I think it'll soon be StartCom too
<cyberanger> Unless I get an EV (I might for hidden service too)
<Unit193> StartCom is nice in the fact you get a year's cert, Let's Encrypt gets you 90 days.
<cyberanger> Let's encrypt is a cronjob away from being forever though
<Unit193> Eh...
<cyberanger> Unit193: best part is it doesn't mess up my cert pinning at all, and that really was a pain to do.
<cyberanger> I can have StartCom or any other sign my backup key, then use it (Or use it now, self signed)
 * cyberanger does too much crypto, on his "shopping list" is a true hardware random number generator and a good GPU for generating primes
 * wrst may need assistance :)
<cyberanger> wrst: Willing to help
<wrst> thank you
<cyberanger> bbiab, church run
 * cyberanger loves driving the van
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> have fun
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-19
<Omnifrog> I've used Quassel before. It's not half bad
<Unit193> It's not actually a great IRC client, but the killer feature it has is quasselcore.
<Omnifrog> yeah
<wrst> Yes the client is so-so but the core and cross platform clients are killer
<minasota> wrst:I've use lets encrypt with owncloud and startcom. the cert warning when sharing via owncloud with self signed can be bypassed if you're serving with apache
<wrst> minasota: I am using Apache
<minasota> what version of owncloud
<Unit193> ...You don't just add your own CA? :3
<Unit193> (To your system and firefox)
<wrst> minasota: I'm running the latest from the opensuse repo thing 8 something I think?
<minasota> What if he shares a file and sends me a link? If I got there I'll get a nice warning in ff that the cert can't be verified Unit193
<Unit193> minasota: My friend added my CA to his system too. :P
<Unit193> But yeah, for that there's StartSSL or Let's Encrypt
<minasota> That works if you share within a trusted/limited group of people that know you, trust you...
<minasota> But yeah, you are right Unit193 to expand that to folks that don't know who you are, using lets encrypt or startssl helps
 * minasota doesn't think it matters anyway, at some point all traffic go through something at some point that is vulnerable
<Unit193> minasota: Teeechnically, if it's your own CA and with yourself or someone else that has it trusted, it's actually more secure. :>
<Unit193> Also, I have an "internal" git server that has my own CA, well turns out I use it more than I thought and have linked some people, so internal CA is not the most ideal anymore.
<cyberanger> Unit193: presuming you keep your CA more secure, and verify it's from your CA, check that another CA didn't sign an unauthorized cert to use to MitM you.
<cyberanger> Hrm, I need a newer kernel for tails it seems, the laptop's ElanTech touchpad isn't being picked up (but my touchscreen is, so I've been able to try it all out at least)
<cyberanger> Might double check with the DVD first (be sure the flash drive isn't corrupt) cause I thought I had it working there.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-20
<Omnifrog> finally. cooler weather so that I can get back out into the woods and get stuff done
<Omnifrog> and then I throw my back out >:(
<minasota> need help with gpg and verifying signature. Apparently, I'm freaking retarded or something
<minasota> Figured it out... Apparently following weechat's documentation and trusting their key is not a good idea
<minasota> *crickets
<Unit193> Well you figured it out though! :3
<minasota> yeah... I'm still reading on gpg. What I don't understand is why they instruct to trust the key
<minasota> If you follow the weechat doc, trusting their key allows it to sign other things
<minasota> I don't know why they would instruct that
<minasota> Omnifrog: how's the back?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-08-21
<cyberanger> minasota: trusting the key I'd skip (at first at least) it'd lessen the noise gpg puts out but really you only care about good signature.
<cyberanger> if you truly trust the key (have a good trust path to it) maybe then, but I never trust a key I've not seen at a keysigning party (with one execption)
<Unit193> You don't trust my key? :'(
<cyberanger> Unit193: I don't think I've set trust for your key automatically
<Unit193> cyberanger: Hah, kidding. ;)
<cyberanger> I know
#ubuntu-us-tn 2017-08-20
<demophobia> anyone in Nashville?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-08-15
<Omnifrog> xfce is having problems
<Unit193> Oh?
<Omnifrog> yes
<Omnifrog> it's freezing up on 2 of my boxen
<Omnifrog> something is wrong and I instinctively blame systemd
<Unit193> Not nouveau, is it?
<Omnifrog> no
#ubuntu-us-tn 2019-08-12
<ZachGibbens> Most I'll say is that I did have a blast (but now back to work)
<ZachGibbens> Long drive back yesterday
